# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Veilig vrijen - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*

Veilig vrijen is de term die wordt gebruikt voor gedrag en middelen die de risico's van seksueel contact tot een minimum moeten beperken. Het wordt 'veilig' genoemd omdat alle vormen van seks risico's met zich mee kunnen brengen, van emotionele problemen tot ziekten en zwangerschap. Een ongewenste zwangerschap kan een verschrikkelijke gebeurtenis zijn in het leven van een tiener.

Als je seksueel actief wordt, zou je moeten weten welke risico's dit contact met zich meebrengt, en voor jezelf moeten beslissen hoeveel risico je wilt nemen.

*Risico's*

Je kunt een groot aantal infecties oplopen als je met iemand naar bed gaat. Dit worden seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (SOA) genoemd en het gaat daarbij om: 

chlamydiaurethritis (ontsteking van de plasbuis)gonorroeschaamluissyfilishepatitis B en Cherpesgenitale wrattenHIV
De eerste vijf van deze infecties kunnen worden genezen, maar de laatste vier niet. HIV is de veroorzaker van AIDS, waar geen genezing voor bestaat.

*Psychische problemen*

Je kunt psychisch in de problemen komen als je je seksuele activiteiten verborgen houdt voor ouders, familie en vrienden, of als je bang bent zwanger te worden of een SOA op te lopen. Voor veel jongeren is geslachtsgemeenschap onderdeel van een emotionele binding en daardoor kan het gebeuren dat je emotioneel te veel betrokken raakt bij iemand die misschien niet hetzelfde voor jou voelt. 

*Is het raar als ik niet aan seks doe?*

Het verlangen naar seks is een natuurlijk verlangen. De meeste mensen zijn - ongeacht hun leeftijd - geïnteresseerd in seks en in het plezier dat het ze geeft. Maar er is geen enkele noodzaak om aan seks te doen als je dat niet wilt.
De tienerjaren zijn bij uitstek geschikt voor experimenten op allerlei terreinen en veel tieners komen dan ook in de verleiding om met seks te experimenteren. Dit is een natuurlijk gegeven. Kinderen zijn op jonge leeftijd al nieuwsgierig naar hun eigen lichaam en dat van hun oudere broertjes en zusjes en volwassen gezinsleden. Dit blijkt uit de rollenspellen die ze spelen, zoals 'doktertje' en 'vadertje en moedertje'.

Als kinderen ouder worden, spelen jongens en meisjes niet meer op deze manier. In het begin van de tienerjaren komt seksuele aantrekkingskracht daarvoor in de plaats en een toenemend verlangen te experimenteren.

Dit verlangen wordt opgewekt door:

nieuwsgierigheidhormonale veranderingen bij jongens en meisjes waardoor de 'lust' toeneemtde druk en grootspraak van leeftijdgenotende media
Het lijkt misschien alsof iedereen 'het doet' behalve jij, en daardoor kun je het gevoel krijgen niet achter te willen blijven, maar het is geen wedstrijd!

*Welke leeftijd is normaal om met elkaar naar bed te gaan?*

Tienermoederschap vormt in vele landen een groot probleem. Nederland heeft gelukkig een laag aantal tienermoeders. Maar in een land als Engeland worden jaarlijks 30 kinderen geboren per 1000 vrouwen, van onder de 20 jaar. In Nederland ligt dit aantal waarschijnlijk zo laag door de goede seksuele voorlichting en de goede beschikbaarheid van anticonceptiemiddelen (de pil wordt vergoed door de zorgverzekeraar, condooms zijn vrij te verkrijgen bij de supermarkt en uit automaten). De Nederlandse tieners gaan echter wel op steeds vroegere leeftijd met elkaar naar bed. De meeste jongeren beginnen pas echt met elkaar naar bed te gaan in het laatste deel van hun tienerjaren. Dus, als je 14 jaar bent en nog steeds maagd, hoef je je geen zorgen te maken want er is niets mis met je. Veel van wat je vrienden beweren en van wat je in de tijdschriften leest, zijn slechts sterke verhalen en verzinsels. 

Al op vrij jonge leeftijd beginnen paartjes te kussen en te knuffelen, en zelfs al wat serieuzer te vrijen (elkaar bevoelen en betasten). Dit is normaal en niet schadelijk, als je het tenminste allebei wilt. Je partner mag niet van je verwachten dat je dingen doet die je niet fijn vindt of waar je bang voor bent. Iemand die om je geeft zal je gevoelens respecteren. De lichamelijke opwinding die vrijen oproept, kan er toe leiden dat je verder wilt gaan. Voordat je dit doet, moet je er goed over nadenken en samen de gevolgen die dit met zich meebrengt, bespreken. 

*Het besluit om met elkaar naar bed te gaan*

Denk hier goed over na. Zijn jullie allebei aan deze stap toe? Helaas is het vaak zo dat als je voor het eerst met iemand naar bed gaat, daarmee het eind van de relatie al in zicht komt. Dit kan samenhangen met het verliezen van respect of met het feit dat het niet zo sensationeel was als het leek in de films, tijdschriften of in je fantasie. 

Het is moeilijk om over je seksleven of relatie te praten, vooral met leraren of ouders, hoewel je daar in sommige gevallen ook weer het gemakkelijkst mee kunt praten. Misschien vind je het gemakkelijker om met oudere, meer ervaren vrienden of kennissen te praten. Je kunt ook overwegen om met je huisarts, de Rutgers stichting, een jeugdwerker of iemand in je kennissenkring te praten.

Zorg er wel voor dat je je laat informeren door iemand die goed geïnformeerd is. Er zijn veel bakerpraatjes over seks, bijvoorbeeld dat je 'niet zwanger kunt raken als je het voor het eerst doet', of 'als je het staand doet' of 'als je allebei geen orgasme krijgt (klaarkomt)'.

Als je tot de conclusie komt dat je het echt wilt, neem dan voorzorgsmaatregelen. Met anticonceptiemiddelen verminder je de kans op een zwangerschap, maar geen enkel anticonceptiemiddel garandeert dat er geen zwangerschap zal ontstaan. Sommige vormen van anticonceptie, zoals de pil, beschermen je niet tegen seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen.

*Condooms*

De eenvoudigst te verkrijgen en te gebruiken vorm van anticonceptie is het condoom (kapotje). Als ze op de juiste manier worden gebruikt, zijn ze heel effectief en bieden ze eveneens een goede bescherming tegen infecties. Condooms zijn tegenwoordig overal verkrijgbaar, in de winkel of in de automaat. 

Bij gebruik van een condoom moet je op het volgende letten:

Controleer altijd de houdbaarheidsdatum!Ga niet alvast een beetje 'aanrommelen' voordat je hem omdoet, want het is moeilijk om jezelf te beheersen en er kan al een beetje sperma vrijkomen voordat je het in de gaten hebt. Om zwanger te worden is tenslotte maar één zaadje nodig!Zorg ervoor dat je weet hoe je het condoom moet gebruiken - veel pakjes bevatten een gebruiksaanwijzing. Misschien vind je het fijn om eerst in je eentje te oefenen.
De basisstappen zijn:
Haal het condoom voorzichtig uit het omhulsel - pas op dat je het niet openhaalt aan sieraden, vingernagels en ritssluitingen.Knijp in het topje om de lucht te laten ontsnappen en terwijl je erin blijft knijpen, rol je het condoom omlaag over je stijve penis.Nadat je bent klaargekomen (zaadlozing), trek je de penis gelijk terug terwijl je het condoom stevig aan de onderrand vasthoudt.Doe het af op geruime afstand van je partners lichaam, leg er een knoop in en knijp erin om te controleren of hij lekt.Gooi het condoom weg op een daarvoor geschikte plaats.Gebruik een condoom maar één keer.

Gebruik geen glijmiddelen op oliebasis bij een condoom (zoals babyolie of vaseline), omdat die het condoom aantasten. Gebruik een zaaddodend middel.


_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

Vervolg artikel:

*Wat moeten we doen als we onbeschermde seks hebben gehad of als het condoom scheurt?*

Je kunt noodanticonceptie krijgen, maar daar moet je wel binnen 72 uur of drie dagen na de onbeschermde seks mee beginnen. Deze anticonceptie bestaat uit een aantal hormoonpillen, die alleen verkrijgbaar zijn op voorschrift van een huisarts, bij de Rutgers stichting of GGd's. Hiermee wordt voorkomen dat een bevrucht eitje zich in de baarmoeder nestelt, waardoor je zwanger wordt.
Als je toch zwanger wordt, heb je de keuze uit drie alternatieven:

* de baby krijgen en houden
* de baby krijgen en ter adoptie aanbieden
* de zwangerschap laten beëindigen (abortus)

Dit zijn stuk voor stuk moeilijke beslissingen. Het is van groot belang dat je, voordat je een besluit neemt, de situatie bespreekt met een volwassene, bij voorkeur je vader of moeder. Wat je na de eerste schok ook beslist, praat er eerst over met een goed geïnformeerde volwassene. Ga niet zitten wachten tot het vanzelf overgaat, want dat komt bijna nooit voor. Het is erg belangrijk dat je pas beslist wat je gaat doen nadat je eerst advies hebt ingewonnen.
*
Zijn er nog andere voorbehoedmiddelen beschikbaar?*

Geen van de andere methoden biedt de bescherming tegen SOA 's die het condoom biedt. Misschien wil je het gebruik van een condoom combineren met een andere vorm van anticonceptie, bijvoorbeeld de pil. Voor advies kun je terecht bij je huisarts.

*Hoe voorkom ik dat ik een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA) krijg?*

Allereerst moet je ervoor zorgen dat je risico's uit de weg gaat, zoals:

* onbeschermde seks (zonder condoom)
* seks met wisselende partners
* ieder seksueel contact, zoals orale seks, waarbij lichaamsvloeistoffen met elkaar in contact komen.

Als je vermoedt dat je besmet bent, omdat je bijvoorbeeld last hebt van een ongebruikelijke afscheiding in de schaamstreek, moet je advies inwinnen en bereid zijn om informatie over je partner(s) door te geven, zodat deze kunnen worden opgespoord en behandeld.

Er zijn drempelvrije SOA poliklinieken bij de grote ziekenhuizen in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag, Utrecht, Nijmegen en bij de GGd's in de grote steden, waar je zonder verwijzing, anoniem en zonder kosten onderzocht en behandeld kunt worden.

*Bron: www.medicinfo.nl*

----------

